

Show HN: Morph – Integrate Services Without Coding - geopsist
http://morph.apirise.com/

======
geopsist
Hey its George one of the founders here. Our goal with Morph is to enable data
transformation between WebHooks with no need to write code. Instead, you may
use our visual configuration editor. Our purpose is to make simpler to connect
arbitrary services together.

Specifically, with the editor you may: \- Rename fields from the original
response \- Move them to a different place in the response \- Remove them
completely \- Create new fields and structures

We plan to add more functionalities in the futre. So if you have any questions
or comments I'd love to answer them.

------
sanemat
I use hubot and slack(or idobata), what Morph does. Visual editor and live
change is useful, especially trial and error phase!

~~~
cpard
hey thanks for your comment. you could consider using morph to test the
integration between hubot and other services?

